# Super tuning Daiwa reels.



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

You can't do it. Thay do not have a spool shaft which would run through the pinion bearing. If somebody tells you they can "super tune" your Daiwa they are not being truthful. If you already paid somebody to do this, you got ripped off. Just saying.....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Same as some of the Revo's....


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mike in Friendswood said:


> You can't do it. Thay do not have a spool shaft which would run through the pinion bearing. If somebody tells you they can "super tune" your Daiwa they are not being truthful. If you already paid somebody to do this, you got ripped off. Just saying.....


FACT

If it's one with a detached spool shaft. The Revo STX and the new SX are another example where Super Tuning does little to nothing in terms of performance.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

........and many of the round ABU reels as well, in which the spool rotates around a fixed shaft. If you have any question just open your reel and pull out the spool. If there is no spool shaft you will not get any benefit from a "super tune".


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Some people just don't understand the mechanics of fishing reels...:headknock


----------



## Flip flop (Feb 21, 2013)

do not agree. you can polish the contact points where the spool shaft and pin make contact. it may not qualify as a FULL supertuning in y our book but does have a positive effect on the performance of the cast.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Does if qualify as a full supertuning in your book?


----------



## Flip flop (Feb 21, 2013)

there is a big differance between being lied to about super tuning your reel and doing everything that can be done to have one super tuned. May not qualify as a true super tuning but is far from being not super tuned at all.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Speaking only of tuning/polishing to increase casting performance on lets say a Daiwa Zillion... I would have to disagree that there is a noticeable difference in one that is polished and one that isn't and here's my opinion as to why. 

What can you polish? The ends on the spool, the end of the detached spool shaft, and the spacer under the left side plate bearing? So, I think we can all agree that polishing helps reduce friction. Yes. Since all the contact points that could be polished are on the same axis and the amount of friction is controlled by the tension knob / brake knob / cast control cap.... one would reasonably say that the over all casting performance is more dependent on the amount of pressure applied by the cat control cap and the easiest way to reduce friction forces along that axis would simply be by turning the cast control cap in a counterclockwise motion. It can even be turned/adjusted to the point where there is no pressure between these contact points. In this case the friction generated during a cast would be minimal in the absence of the pressure. I don't know about you but.... I use my cast control knob because I'm not that great with my thumb.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

So then you agree with Flip Flop that they can be tuned just not at the level as a single shaft spool?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

No, I feel that the benefit is negligible on reels with this design.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

patwilson said:


> Some people just don't understand the mechanics of fishing reels...:headknock


Pat nailed it.


----------

